# اى القسمين افضل هندسة الانتاج ام الهندسه الصناعيه



## abdoo_baz (30 يوليو 2006)

ارجو الافاده ....
انا طالب فى السنه الثانيه من قسم ميكانيكا ويوجد امامى تخصصين ام انتاج او صناعيه  واريد ان اعرف الفرق بينهم فى الدراسه و فى مجال العمل
وايهما افضل ومطلوب اكثر فى سوق العمل فى مصر وفى الخارج وشكرا


----------



## amir eleslam (5 أغسطس 2006)

اخى : عبده

عندنا فى هندسة الإسكندرية يعتبر قسم الهندسة الصناعية احد شعب قسم هندسة الانتاج :

حيث ينقسم عندنا القسم الى خمس شعب : 

التشكيل

التشغيل 

الهندسة الصناعية

الرقابة وضبط الجودة

ولهذا لا أستطبع إفادتك فى هذا الأمر 

أرجو من باقى الأخوة مساعدة أخونا فى الله


----------



## أحمد مارفل (15 سبتمبر 2006)

أنا من رأيى أن الهندسه الصناعيه أفضل بكثير حيث أنها تعتبر أعم وأشمل من هندسه الانتاج


----------



## Abdullah_8406 (15 سبتمبر 2006)

انا خريج هندسة الانتاج وأرى أن هندسة الانتاج تشمل :
technical & Industerial
أي ان هندسة الانتاج أعم وأشمل ,وان الهندسة الصناعية أحد فروع هندسة الانتاج


----------



## eng_eslam (15 سبتمبر 2006)

ييابش مهندس ارى ان الهندسة الصناعية عى اساس هندسة الانتاج بل ان مهندسى الانتاج هم الذين يقومون بدورناكمهندسين صناعيين وهكذا لايتم العمل على اكمل وجة الا اذا كان ذو خبرة تتعدة العشرات من السنوات 
ولكن اذا اتحنا فرصة للمهندس الصناعى الجديد سيعطى باذن اله نفس الكفاءة فى العمل وسنرى ......................................................................


----------



## امه الرحمن (24 سبتمبر 2006)

انا محتاره مثلك اخي عبدو ياريت نسمع اراء اكثر من الاخوه الاخرين


----------



## العزيز بالله (27 سبتمبر 2006)

فعلا يا جماعة, معظم مهندسي ميكانيكا انتاج شغالين شغل هندسة صناعية 
و أنا أساسا ضد الفصل بين القسمين

ده رأيي , و أرجوا إنه يفيدك في قرارك


----------



## عاشقة الهندسه (28 سبتمبر 2006)

عفوا بس ممكن اعرف ايش تقسيم الهندسات عندكم
لأنو عنا في الاردن هندسة الميكانيك لوحدها والهندسة الصناعية كمان لوحدها وما الها تفرعات ..يعني ما فيه عنا هندسة انتاج بس يتدرس الانتاج ضمن الهندسة الصناعية وبعدين اذا بده يتخصص في الانتاج بيكمل ماستر هندسة صناعية\قسم انتاج بس خلال البكالوريوس ما فيه تخصص انتاج


----------

